# Nvidia non emerge su vanilla-2.6.25-rc6 [RISOLTO]

## HoX

Sto provando a reinstallare i driver nvidia sul kernel vanilla 2.6.25-rc6, ma ottengo questo errore dall'emerge:

 *Quote:*   

>  * 
> 
>  * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> ...

 

Ho ricontrollato tutte le impostazioni del kernel e ho riguardato la guida nvidia... sembra tutto ok... quindi dov'è il problema?

----------

## riverdragon

A volte le nuove versioni del kernel rompono la compatibilità con i driver esterni, nvidia inclusi. Se stai provando con la versione più recente disponibile dei driver, mettiti il cuore in pace e aspetta che esca il kernel stabile (non credo che nvidia rilasci dei driver che potrebbero diventare incompatibili con una versione -rc successiva  :Wink:  )

----------

## HoX

Ho risolto! Ho cercato su internet e qui ho trovato una patch per l'installer nvidia che risolve il problema. "Vi" ho anche creato uno script che fa tutto il lavoro per voi (scarica l'installer, scarica la patch, patcha l'installer, avvia l'installer). Per poter poi di nuovo usare la versione nel portage dovreste disinstallarlo con sh nomescript uninstall

 ATTENZIONE! Lo script funziona solo con kernel 2.6.25 x86 con driver Nvidia 169.12 

```
#!/bin/sh

CUSTOM_NVIDIA_INSTALLER="NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1-custom.run"

NVIDIA_INSTALLER="NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run"

NVIDIA_INSTALLER_URI="http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/${NVIDIA_INSTALLER}"

NVIDIA_PATCH="NVIDIA_kernel-169.12-2286310.diff"

NVIDIA_PATCH_URI="http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?s=b9e12412f2750e3b79da1e4ae8e0b412&attachmentid=30771&d=1205875946"

#### Some check ####

echo -n "Checking kernel version... "

if [ "`uname -s`" != "Linux" ]

then

   echo "failure!"

   echo "You must use Linux kernel!" >> /dev/stderr

   exit 1

fi

if [ "`uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1`" != "2.6.25" ]

then

   echo "failure!"

   echo "You must use the kernel version 2.6.25" >> /dev/stderr

   exit 1

fi

echo "done!"

#### Checks end ####

#### Last try from portage ####

echo -n "I try to install the official package from portage (CTRL+C to abort)... "

emerge -1 =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12 &> /dev/null \

   && echo "this package work!" && exit 0 \

   || echo "as espected... error!"

#### End ####

#### Download ####

echo -n "Downloading original installer from Nvidia... "

wget -c ${NVIDIA_INSTALLER_URI} &> /dev/null

if [ $? ]

then

   echo "done!"

else

   echo "error!"

   echo "Unable to download the Nvidia installer (${NVIDIA_INSTALLER})!" >> /dev/stderr 

   exit 1

fi

####

if [ "$1" == "uninstall" ]

then

######### UNINSTALL #########

   echo -n "Uninstalling nvidia drivers..."

   sh ${NVIDIA_INSTALLER} --uninstall \

      && echo "done!" \

      || { echo "failure!" >> /dev/stderr && exit 1 ; }

   echo -n "Unmasking package... "

   if [ -d /usr/portage/package.mask ]

   then 

      rm /usr/portage/package.mask/nvidia-patched

   else

      mv /usr/portage/package.mask /etc/portage/package.mask.bck

      grep -v "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" /etc/portage/package.mask.bck >> /usr/portage/package.mask

   fi

   echo "done!"

   rm ${NVIDIA_INSTALLER}

   echo "Uninstalled successfully"

   exit 0

###### END UNINSTALL ########

fi

echo -n "Downloading the UNOFFICIAL patch for the Nvidia driver..."

wget -c ${NVIDIA_PATCH_URI} -O ${NVIDIA_PATCH} &> /dev/null

if [ $? ]

then

   echo "done!"

else

   echo "error!"

   echo "Unable to download the patch (${NVIDIA_PATCH})!" >> /dev/stderr

   exit 1

fi

echo -n "Applying patch... "

sh ${NVIDIA_INSTALLER} \

--apply-patch ${NVIDIA_PATCH} \

   && echo "done!" \

   || { echo "failure!" && echo "Error in patch!" >> /dev/stderr && exit 1 ; }

echo -n "Installation start... "

sh ${CUSTOM_NVIDIA_INSTALLER} \

   && echo "done!" \

   || { echo "failure!" && exit 1 ; }

echo -n "Blocking other installation... "

[ -d /etc/portage/package.mask ] \

   && echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/nvidia-patched \

   || echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo "done!"

rm ${NVIDIA_INSTALLER} ${NVIDIA_PATCH} ${CUSTOM_NVIDIA_INSTALLER}

echo "Installation done successfully!"

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

non bastava inserire la patch nell'ebuild rispetto a crearsi uno script di installazione/deinstallazione che smerda tutto il sistema?

----------

## HoX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non bastava inserire la patch nell'ebuild rispetto a crearsi uno script di installazione/deinstallazione che smerda tutto il sistema?

 

Confesso di non saper fare le ebuild   :Embarassed: 

Ho provato a guardare l'ebuild originale, ma senza capirla... sorry!

----------

## HoX

ATTENZIONE

Ho scoperto che il driver ha dei problemi (come c'era da aspettarsi). Giocando a Teewars il personaggio non si muove (cosa che non accade su kernel 2.6.23.17 con driver ufficiali non patchati).

----------

